
Show HN: WindowsKnowHow – A video guide to Windows 10 - Yassman
Hi everyone,<p>I appreciate that HN is probably not my target audience but I just recently launched my own video training course on Windows 10 for beginners and non-techies and would love to get some brutally-honest but constructive feedback from the HN community (e.g. are the course videos too long, too boring, too techie, too pointless etc?).<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.WindowsKnowHow.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.WindowsKnowHow.com</a><p>There are around 10 sample videos available for free on the homepage, but you can also sign up for a free 7-day trial (no credit card required) and gain access to the entire course (60 videos) by signing up here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.windowsknowhow.com&#x2F;signup&#x2F;free-trial-contact-form&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.windowsknowhow.com&#x2F;signup&#x2F;free-trial-contact-for...</a>.<p>All fields on the sign-up form are mandatory, but feel free to enter the following dummy info for the fields below:<p>Company Name: HackerNews;
Role: Reviewer;
No of users you’d like to train: 1;<p>You will need to provide a valid email address so that I can send the login details.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
taesu
Might be more successful publishing them videos on YouTube for free and
collecting ad revenue than having people pay for it, as the content presented
in this website is already free on YouTube.

~~~
Yassman
Thanks, yes I was thinking I may go down that route if it fails to take off. I
have a few videos on Youtube already, one of which has over 500k views, so
that might actually be a feasible option.

------
otterpro
I watched the example videos and I found it to be well-written and narrated,
probably by professional voice actor. While I had my doubt, after watching the
video, I found it much better in quality than those found in Youtube. I might
recommend it to people who are not technical savvy. What I'd like to see is to
be able to know which video I have completed, and also after watching certain
sets, get a certificate of completion.

~~~
Yassman
Thanks for the feedback! Yes I got a professional voice actor to narrate it as
my voice is way too dull and I didn't want to send people to sleep ;)

I will definitely plan to auto-mark videos as watched and also produce a
completion certificate - these are great ideas, thank you.

I also plan to make the video page layout more like YouTube, with the video
window taking up 2/3 width of the page and the list of videos taking up the
other 1/3 width down the right hand side. Unfortunately I don't yet have the
tech skills to do that, but working on it :)

------
mannykannot
Links to the examples are broken at this time.

~~~
Yassman
Do you mean the sample videos on the home page? All working well for me. What
do you get when you click them? They should point to Vimeo and open the video
in a lightbox.

~~~
mannykannot
E.g. on selecting 'Surf the Web with Microsoft Edge' I get a Vimeo page saying
"Sorry, we couldn’t find that page" for URL
[https://vimeo.com/252211328](https://vimeo.com/252211328)

~~~
Yassman
Ah, that could be because I've enabled domain protection so the videos can
only be accessed when clicking the link from my site. If you open the link in
a new tab for example, you'll most likely get that error. Are you opening in a
new window or just regular left-clicking? I think/hope the latter should work.

~~~
mannykannot
I was left-clicking. I found that it occurs on Chrome and Firefox but not
Edge.

~~~
Yassman
Ah ok thanks. I will definitely investigate. Very strange.

------
fxbl0i
Length of videos should be expressed in x:xx, not x.xx

~~~
Yassman
Good point, thanks. Will amend. It's the little things that count.

